# Laptop Repair: Sorry its worse now but I do offer an apology for all breakages



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

About two months ago we took our daughters laptop into a local computer repair shop to have a fault with the power inlet fixed. The repair was unsuccessful and the laptop now needs a new mother board.
During the two months we didn’t receive any communication at all and had to chase. Each time I contacted them they were on the back foot and didn’t sound on top of it.
So the computer did have power sometimes and now it doesn’t have any power at all. I can invest 100 euro’s for another board however it turns out that they don’t have business insurance so if they break it further all they will offer is an apology!
I checked the machine on its return and the socket isn’t even aligned with the case. .
I am not going to broadcast the name of the shop but if you know someone that might be able to save this machine from the dustbin or you have a laptop for sale let me know!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

JustinTime said:


> About two months ago we took our daughters laptop into a local computer repair shop to have a fault with the power inlet fixed. The repair was unsuccessful and the laptop now needs a new mother board.
> During the two months we didn’t receive any communication at all and had to chase. Each time I contacted them they were on the back foot and didn’t sound on top of it.
> So the computer did have power sometimes and now it doesn’t have any power at all. I can invest 100 euro’s for another board however it turns out that they don’t have business insurance so if they break it further all they will offer is an apology!
> I checked the machine on its return and the socket isn’t even aligned with the case. .
> I am not going to broadcast the name of the shop but if you know someone that might be able to save this machine from the dustbin or you have a laptop for sale let me know!


Sounds like they made a right old hash of things. Sorry, I can't help with who to go to. It's funny though because I heard another story of a botched laptop repair from a firm local to me recently. Would be very interesting to know where abouts you are based - I wonder if it is the same place!!

If you went in for one fault, and this led to another fault, whether they have insurance or not I would be demanding that it is at the very least returned to you in the condition you entrusted it to them in. Insurance is to cover the financial cost of any liabilty claim against the company - if they company doesn't choose to take out such a policy then the ownus and liability lies with the company or proprietor.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Sounds like they made a right old hash of things. Sorry, I can't help with who to go to. It's funny though because I heard another story of a botched laptop repair from a firm local to me recently. Would be very interesting to know where abouts you are based - I wonder if it is the same place!!
> 
> If you went in for one fault, and this led to another fault, whether they have insurance or not I would be demanding that it is at the very least returned to you in the condition you entrusted it to them in. Insurance is to cover the financial cost of any liabilty claim against the company - if they company doesn't choose to take out such a policy then the ownus and liability lies with the company or proprietor.



I would imagine that the OP took his lap to a place over my way (El Grande??) !!!!??? So not the same one as you Steve. 

What make is the laptop and how old is it JustinTime???

Jo xxx


----------



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> I would imagine that the OP took his lap to a place over my way (El Grande??) !!!!??? So not the same one as you Steve.
> 
> What make is the laptop and how old is it JustinTime???
> 
> Jo xxx


Its a three year old Acer. I gave it to Annie when I upgraded a few months back.
Interesting that they stood there and promised a child that it would be working and back with her in no time and then went on to do non of the above. Maybe they set incorrect expectations but I suspect a touch of incompetence in the mix too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JustinTime said:


> Its a three year old Acer. I gave it to Annie when I upgraded a few months back.
> Interesting that they stood there and promised a child that it would be working and back with her in no time and then went on to do non of the above. Maybe they set incorrect expectations but I suspect a touch of incompetence in the mix too.


There is a "PC City" not too far away from you on the airport road who are Acer dealers and will be able to offer you some advise as to the best course of action to take. Most of the staff there speak reasonable English?? Poor Annie - maybe Daddy should look at a nice shiny new netbook or something, they're not too expensive??? LOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

............BTW, I'm dying to know which PC shop it was that you went to !!??? Gis a clue!

Jo xxx


----------



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> There is a "PC City" not too far away from you on the airport road who are Acer dealers and will be able to offer you some advise as to the best course of action to take. Most of the staff there speak reasonable English?? Poor Annie - maybe Daddy should look at a nice shiny new netbook or something, they're not too expensive??? LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


I will probably replace it Jo, thanks for reminding me about PC City, I will pop down there tomorrow. Netbooks are a good idea I might buy Selina one too. I am fed up of having to make an appointment to use 'my' Laptop )

Aimee seems to get away with not sharing her's; I think it's teenager law or something that protects her. OH keeps talking about an Ipad. I bet that would keep her off my laptop for a while??


----------



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> ............BTW, I'm dying to know which PC shop it was that you went to !!??? Gis a clue!
> 
> Jo xxx


I won't tell you, but I will say that if I choked on a tic tac and then sued, I would be minted.

JT
x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a consumer protection agency network in Spain that you could report them to. Look for the nearest "Consejo Provincial de Consumo" in your Paginas Amarillas.


----------



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> ............BTW, I'm dying to know which PC shop it was that you went to !!??? Gis a clue!
> 
> Jo xxx


Get it? Tictac? Minted?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JustinTime said:


> Get it? Tictac? Minted?


I got it alright!!! I'd like to say I'm surprised.......!?? Maybe look at "Alcalaina"s reply above and try that??? Sometimes, inspite of the language difficulties, tis better to use Spanish???

Jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I got it alright!!! I'd like to say I'm surprised.......!?? Maybe look at "Alcalaina"s reply above and try that??? Sometimes, inspite of the language difficulties, tis better to use Spanish???
> 
> Jo xxxx


Tic Tac, mint??? I still don't get it. Doh!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Tic Tac, mint??? I still don't get it. Doh!



JustinTime lives near me and there are a couple of pc shops in our local town!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JustinTime said:


> I will probably replace it Jo, thanks for reminding me about PC City, I will pop down there tomorrow. Netbooks are a good idea I might buy Selina one too. I am fed up of having to make an appointment to use 'my' Laptop )
> 
> Aimee seems to get away with not sharing her's; I think it's teenager law or something that protects her. OH keeps talking about an Ipad. I bet that would keep her off my laptop for a while??


I love my little Asus EEE netbook, only 260 euros from Media Meerkat and it has dear old Windows XP so no Vista woes, boots up in 10 seconds!


----------



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> There is a consumer protection agency network in Spain that you could report them to. Look for the nearest "Consejo Provincial de Consumo" in your Paginas Amarillas.


I will thank you for the advice.


----------



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

I emailed them to tell them that the power lead does not fit into the socket any more, and you have to really force it hard.

He told me that my lead must not be an exact fit.

But the Acer lead fit the Acer computer before I took it into the shop!!

He has washed his hands of it and apologised that this experience wasn't a good one. 

I am not sure you can spend and apology can you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JustinTime said:


> I emailed them to tell them that the power lead does not fit into the socket any more, and you have to really force it hard.
> 
> He told me that my lead must not be an exact fit.
> 
> ...



I know that you're not a novice with computers so you know whether they were talking nonsense!!! You've gotta put it down to experience Justin. Its sad and annoying for Annie (and you). But maybe PCcity will help? Or maybe its "new laptop time!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I love my little Asus EEE netbook, only 260 euros from Media Meerkat and it has dear old Windows XP so no Vista woes, boots up in 10 seconds!



I have the old Eee PC 701 with the 7inch screen. It's a nice little thing but too small to work with. I made a cut down version of XP from about 3GB down to 800MG to save space.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> There is a consumer protection agency network in Spain that you could report them to. Look for the nearest "Consejo Provincial de Consumo" in your Paginas Amarillas.


Round by us they're called OMIC *Oficinas Municipales de Información al Consumidor, *if it's the same thing. You can ask in the Town Hall. The other thing to do if you can be bothered, is to ask for the *Hojas de reclamación,* (complaint forms) which every shop, bar, health centre, post office etc are obliged to have by law. I've heard they give very good results, and that shop keepers will normally do anything rather than risk a formal complaint being made against them. I've never done it myself though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess you could just go in there and insist that you write in their complaints book, threaten them with "your Gestoria/Abogado" if they dont do the right thing and get it repaired for you!!!!??? Bit of aggro might do the trick???

Jo xxx


----------



## JustinTime (Aug 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> I guess you could just go in there and insist that you write in their complaints book, threaten them with "your Gestoria/Abogado" if they dont do the right thing and get it repaired for you!!!!??? Bit of aggro might do the trick???
> 
> Jo xxx



Yeah i am just venting before I get my wallet out )

If i buy one from pc city i guess it will have a spanish keyboard?


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

i always recommend daytona computers in fuengirola,run buy a swedish guy,he has been there about 10 years,i bought a few things from him and if i ever had a prob,always sorted,just head away from the sea at the pyr hotel and take the first left into the pedestrian square,they do repairs ofc and will give you a quote


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JustinTime said:


> I have the old Eee PC 701 with the 7inch screen. It's a nice little thing but too small to work with. I made a cut down version of XP from about 3GB down to 800MG to save space.


Mine has a 10 inch screen. It is great for when I'm travelling, also I use it as a portable radio round the house so I can listen to the BBC! But as you say, too small to do any serious work on.


----------

